# Franz Schmidt Symphony No.2



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

I am new to the forum and would like to recommend the recent Sony recording of Schmidt's Symphony No.2 by the Vienna Philharmonic, conductor Semyon Bychkov. Sumptuous sound, the strings are up to the intricate score, great brass, idiomatic wind solos and . . . what a piece!


----------



## Lenny (Jul 19, 2016)

Roger Knox said:


> I am new to the forum and would like to recommend the recent Sony recording of Schmidt's Symphony No.2 by the Vienna Philharmonic, conductor Semyon Bychkov. Sumptuous sound, the strings are up to the intricate score, great brass, idiomatic wind solos and . . . what a piece!


Thanks for the recommendation, sounds really good! And welcome to the forum!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Welcome to Talk Classical Roger, hope you have e great time.


----------



## David Phillips (Jun 26, 2017)

All the Franz Schmidt symphonies are special and I recommend the Piano Concerto for Left Hand. Also not forgetting the chamber music!


----------



## Templeton (Dec 20, 2014)

Great recommendation, Roger.  I purchased this when it first came out, earlier this year, and was fortunate enough to be there when the same ensemble performed the piece at the Royal Albert Hall, London, in 2015. What a wonderful occasion and performance that was.

I agree that this is a superb recording, to add to other recent, excellent recordings of the same symphony by Fabio Luisi and Vassily Sinaisky. Hopefully Bychkov and the VPO will make further recordings of Schmidt's works, as he has been criminally neglected for many years. It would be nice to see his works performed more regularly on the concert circuit.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Many thanks for all the encouraging messages! I am reviewing Schmidt's Symphony No. 2. Understanding more of sound engineering and post-production practices today would help my critiques -- if anyone can recommend a reliable non-technical source please let me know. Also, I'm investigating neglected German and Austrian orchestral composers of the late Romantic and early modern eras -- would like to connect with others interested!


----------



## Lenny (Jul 19, 2016)

Roger Knox said:


> I'm investigating neglected German and Austrian orchestral composers of the late Romantic and early modern eras -- would like to connect with others interested!


Maybe set up a new thread? That's also my interest. Composers like Schmidt, Gernsheim, Herzogenberg.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Did I hear somebody say Schmidt, Gernsheim, Herzogenberg?

Welcome to the Forum, Roger.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Lenny, I think setting up a straightforward, enjoyable new thread would be a good idea, if there isn't one already. At this point I think late Romantic composers would be enough. Here are some things I'd advocate:
1. No politics.
2. German and Austrian orchestral composers. My preference would be to leave out those who mainly wrote light music.
3. Works under consideration are for orchestra.

We would set approximate boundaries for "late Romantic" using recognized music dictionaries or other references. Things that interest me are: becoming familiar with composers and works (thanks for informing me of Gernsheim & Herzogenberg!); current and historic recordings; posters' preferences among the aforementioned! Comments?


----------

